# Comment mettre de la musique gratuite sur mon iPod Touch?



## Keapsy (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté mon iPod touch hier dans un centre commercial. Je voudrais savoir
comment mettre de la musique téléchargée depuis mon ordinateur car je n'ai pas envie de payer et je n'ai pas non plus de carte bleue.

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2011)

À mon avis, on est borderline avec la chartre&#8230;  :modo:

Mais bon, de la musique, c'est de la musique, alors qu'elle soit légale et gratuite, légale et achetée, ta musique n'a pas d'odeur et tout passe par iTunes.


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2011)

Pour mettre de la musique gratuite, il faut en trouver. Tu vas sur le site de Jamendo par exemple, tu auras déjà de quoi remplir à fond ton appareil.

Ensuite, tu les glisses sur iTunes et tu branches ton iPod touch.


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2011)

Sur Last.FM aussi : http://www.lastfm.fr/music/+free-music-downloads


----------



## Keapsy (19 Janvier 2011)

Pourriez vous me faire un Tutoriel s'il vous plaît ? :/


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2011)

RTFM


Bon allez, cadeau :


----------



## Pabblo (29 Janvier 2011)

Spotify a pas un mode offline pour l'ipod touch ? Sinon tu as la "carte musique" ( à voir sur google ) par le ministère de la culture, qui t'offre 10 euros d'achat si tu as moins de 25 ans.


----------



## Sebaudi (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Sinon pour télécharger de la musique gratuitement tu peux télécharger le logiciel "aTubeCatcher" si tu as besoin d'aide tu n'a cas demander (besoin d'aide avec le logiciel)


----------



## wath68 (16 Juillet 2012)

reloucool a dit:


> BYE !!!



Oui, comme tu dis, bye.


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Juillet 2012)

Si tu veux de la musique gratuite tu dois commencer par t'acheter une belle guitare ou un orgue électrique et ensuite te lancer avec la méthode "Apprendre la musique en 15 jours".


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2012)

Et s&#8217;il veut de la clarinette, c'est possible aussi ?


----------



## Lefenmac (20 Juillet 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Et s&#8217;il veut de la clarinette, c'est possible aussi ?


 
Evidemment et même la totale s'il veut  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vTw2ZshYqs

;-)


----------

